# Track Drive conversion question



## Snowmann2011 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey every one, Im new here and this is my very first post and I am really no too sure if this is the best place to post but it seems right, LOL, so here goes nothing.

So I live in Two Rivers Wi. and do to being right on the shore of lake Michigan, we get quite a bit of snow here. I have just recently acquired a 1986 Gilson, 10hp 32" cut snowblower. It is a very good blower. I have been doing so well needed maintenance on it so that it will be ready for the snow next winter.

My question is: Is it posable to use the Ariens Track Drive kit (Ariens Track Drive Conversion Kit). With the heavy weight. wet snow we get here, I was thinking that this conversion would be nice as it gives excellent traction in heavy wet snow. Im just curious to see if this is possible or if anyone has done anything like this. 

Thanks Cody


----------



## Snowmann2011 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well Im guessing since there hasent been any responces to this, either it cant be done, no one knows if it can be done or it was just that dumb of a question. LOL. Understandable. But dont worry, Im gonna be around for a while so Im sure Ill have lots of dumb questions for every one. LOL

Cody


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Like they say, there's no such thing as a dumb question..but I can sure give you plenty of dumb answers

That's an interesting notion you've got. I'm going to guess it could be done. 

After all , Two Rivers is the home of the ice cream sundae.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Tracks*

I can't speak to an Gilson but this winter I have seen a couple of Craftsman blowers on CL that made reference to formerly having tracks but now are on wheels so it sounds like it's possible on some. Best suggestion would be get the manuals on the 2 units and compare them. On a side note, I used to work a CM track unit many years back, a couple of years the tracks were rusted stuck (owner didn't maintain it very well) when it can to using it the first time of the season and it was a bear to get loose.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

With enough work and custom fabricating anything can be done.


----------



## Snowmann2011 (Apr 5, 2011)

Shryp said:


> With enough work and custom fabricating anything can be done.


Hey Shryp, yeah I know any thing can be done with enough fabrication, LOL. I love fabrication, but anyways, I dont want to stick more money or time than what its worth into it. It looked to me that my Gilson and the earlier Ariens were pretty similar to one another and thought it may be relitivly easy. It also seemed to me that a tracked blower was the way to go for traction and manuverability, but the more threads I read here and other places, tracks dont really seem to be the way to go. So for now Im going to continue and finish up the restoration on it and get it all back to tip-top shape for next season.

Thanks
Cody


----------

